# Brie?



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

I made some Brie on 5/1, didn't use regular brie molds, and didn't realize that they drain so much. So needless to say they are very short!. Like 1/2 to almost 1 inch tall. One is runny already, haven't checked the other 2. Made new Brie with the right molds, on 5/8. They look beautiful!! Mold on all sides. Wrapped in wax paper this morn. Big question, how do you tell when they are ready to eat?

Thanks Deb


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

The way to check is to lightly press in the middle. It should press in and squish, yet be resistant enough that it "bounces back". If you press and it's not soft, then it's not done. If you press the middle and it squishes, then it's overdone.


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! After I posted that question this morn, I saw more about Brie on this site. The second batch looks so much better.
Thanks again
Deb


----------

